
Real-Life Examples Of How Google's "Search Plus" Pushes Google+ Over Relevancy - jacquesm
http://searchengineland.com/examples-google-search-plus-drive-facebook-twitter-crazy-107554
======
ChuckMcM
Always an interesting read (if you do search) and I while I, as a competitor,
appreciate Google making it easier, I am always amazed when companies do these
kinds of things.

Reminds me of when Sun killed off the Workstation product.

